# Ultrasonic Bird House - Anti Dog Barking thing..



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone ever tried one of these?

https://www.chewy.com/dogtek-sonic-bird-house/dp/133897?utm_source=facebook-remarketing&amp;utm_medium=display&amp;utm_campaign=DR-NewCustomer&amp;utm_content=New-PV-NF&amp;utm_term=7-DR-ShopSave20

Our weird amish neighbors got a new dog and now every time I go in my backyard I have to listen to the thing bark at me. I was told these work really well by some friends back east?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

Dude!!!  I can hear dog whistles and those bark boxes....those things hurt!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

it will hurt less than my crossbow


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

I could use something like this too.  The neighbors behind us have a dog that barks at everyone constantly.  The reviews are mixed.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

It's really annoying.  Cement told me they issue most people 2 dogs at the state line here, but its worse than that I think.

We have a border collie, and lucky for us, unless one of our kids falls down a well she doesn't bark.

We have been having lots of neighborhood spats because if the dog barks for 10 minutes or more and you "record it on your phone" the doggie police will fine the shit out of them (or if you call the doggie police they will come and "listen".  I am trying to stay away from that route. I have talked to them and the mom was nice and said if she heard her barking she would bring the dog in, I don't think they are amish but there are defin Mormon or something (5 kids, all boys, home schooled, not fun I imagine) I think the mom puts the dog out because its annoying them while she is teaching her kids. I have never seen the father in my 4 years here.

Im just ready to get out of the burbs!


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

The people with the barking dog behind us also have a parrot.  That's worse then the dog.  The parrot is only let outside during the summer months, so it's a seasonal nuisance whereas the dog is a year round one.  

Fortunately the parrot and the dog annoy another neighbor more then they bother me, so I don't end up having to call the doggie/parrot police because I know they will.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 22, 2017)

This is when I'm so glad I bought a 25 acre parcel.  We only have one neighbor that we can see from the house and they keep to themselves.

We do have some "nuisances" though.  We had 12 deer in the back yard the night before last.  And hear the coyotes howl at night sometimes.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2017)

My "bad  neighbor" at my old house had a dog that barked 24/7 and lived outside. We got something like that and I don't think that they work.

I'd try to talk to your neighbor about the issue. If they are good people they will do something about it.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Dogs can be trained to not bark constantly.  Actually all they want is attention, so if these dog owners cared about having a dog at all, they'd pay some attention to them.

My neighbors keep ther dog inside but the thing barks whenever anyhting moves (inside or outside).  Whenever I go in their house the dog barks at me for a least 3-5minutes. F'k that.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 22, 2017)

My dogs bark at other dogs barking and I get frustrated because I'm always the one who scolds and makes my dogs go inside the house.  The one neighbor has a yippy dog (like two pounds) and it will stand at the fence and get my GSD riled up to...  I sort of would like to see what would happen if there wasn't a fence between them because it is that annoying.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> This is when I'm so glad I bought a 25 acre parcel.  We only have one neighbor that we can see from the house and they keep to themselves.


Unfortunately 25 acres parcels are prohibitively expensive near me.  My 3/4 acre lot is more than 3 times the size of most parcels in our area.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

so If I get a dog whistle and just blow the hell out of it should that cause some change in the dogs behavior?


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2017)

More so if a poison-tipped dart launches out of the end.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so If I get a dog whistle and just blow the hell out of it should that cause some change in the dogs behavior?


yes, when you do that _*all*_ the dogs in the neighborhood will start barking.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so If I get a dog whistle and just blow the hell out of it should that cause some change in the dogs behavior?


just download the app on your phone, it actually works too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> The parrot is only let outside during the summer months


Easy fix with a pellet gun.









engineergurl said:


> just download the app on your phone, it actually works too.


Not supported by Apple.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Easy fix with a pellet gun.


This has crossed my mind, but I'd be one of only three suspects in the parrot murder so my odds of getting away with it aren't good.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

I doubt you would do any real jail time, probably not even more than a $200 fine at most.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

With my luck the parrot would be some sort of endangered species...

...so the fine would probably be doubled or something


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> With my luck the parrot would be some sort of endangered species...
> 
> ...so the fine would probably be doubled or something


i shocked the dog hasn't taken care of the problem for you...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

my wife's grandmother raised African Greys and Blue &amp; Gold Macaw's. Totally loud as F! and equally annoying.  They had them in an old barn and you could hear the Mcaws from a long long way away, but don't worry they only live like 90 years or something...

I was figuring that with 5 boys in our neighbors house its only a matter of time before the gate gets left open and hopefully that will be the end of the problem!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

they clipped its wings!!!!?????


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

I can't recall ever seeing the parrot, so I don't have a clue what it is.  Even if I could see it I probably couldn't identify it.  I doubt it shows up in my "Birds of Georgia" book. 

It's really really loud though.  I have seen the large cage they have on their back porch for it.  My best hope is that a hawk will swoop down and take it one day while it's being transported to or from the cage.  But then I hope for the same thing when my in-laws bring over there stupid little yappy dogs and that hasn't happened yet either.  :\


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 26, 2017)

Would hate to live next to this guy!


----------



## P-E (Mar 26, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> The people with the barking dog behind us also have a parrot.  That's worse then the dog.  The parrot is only let outside during the summer months, so it's a seasonal nuisance whereas the dog is a year round one.
> 
> Fortunately the parrot and the dog annoy another neighbor more then they bother me, so I don't end up having to call the doggie/parrot police because I know they will.


I have to ask: does the parrot make barking sounds?


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2017)

It does, but it sounds a little ruff.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2017)

Supe said:


> It does, but it sounds a little ruff.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 29, 2017)

P-E said:


> I have to ask: does the parrot make barking sounds?


No, it sounds like a Pterodactyl


----------

